# Empire, Orcs, or Hordes?



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

No, not _that other game._ (Though I do occasionally lay the smack down as Menoth, warhammer is my true passion)

After several allegations both on this forum and by friends who play fantasy that 40K is being simplified, I have decided to branch out into fantasy. Now, the question is of course, which army to play? They don't make it easy with their damn near twenty factions, but after spending a few hours touring the GW website, I've pretty much narrowed it down to Empire (my primary choice), Orcs and Gobbos, and Hordes of Chaos.

Empire mainly because I like the plastics, the variety, and the fact that I can name my general Count Richtenstauffen Von Stuebbellmieschter XVIII and only draw a few cursory glances.

"Oh, you play empire. Carry on."

Orcs because, well, who doesn't love the greenskins at heart right? (Maybe a few dwarf players, but aside from that...) They're ridiculous, but crazy hilarious and from the few games I've played, pretty fun.

Hordes of Chaos mainly because I like the models, and I figure, since I'm such a straight shooter in 40K, why not be a little twisted in fantasy, no? However, unless someone can give me a really good arguement for them, they're my last choice because someone in our gaming group already plays them, and I don't like playing the same army as anyone else. (So, naturally, I play space marines. *smacks forehead*)


Anyway, I commend you if you've waded through my ramblings this far, and ask for advice on these three armies. Thanks.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I have all three already.

Hordes are tough, but ranks and combat result matter most of all in WFB, and Hordes are spendy. That means fewer troops.

Orcs can have ranks upon ranks, but if they can' pass a leadership test, it's all over.

Empire is my fave because you have devastating firepower with handgunners and amazinng staying power in Knightly Orders. Swordsmen are good, Everything is cheap enough to have plenty of ranks, and the new line of figs is amazing.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

All right, I was leaning towards empire anyway. I'll pick up an army book the next time I'm up at the battle bunker. (Living in chicago has it's advantages!)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

WAAAAGH! Wot's dis? Da pretty boyz is softies! It's good to be green.

Da boyz is da best. Evun 'doh we's got an average leadership of 7, we's not too pricey as far as teef is concerned (dem pretty Empire boyz is 25 USD for 10 boyz, while you gets 20 Orcs fer 35 USD, and da boyz is worth more points dan an Empire State Trooper.) 

The thing about an Orc army is that you can do whatever you want with it. You can have an army pretty much like a Hordes army by fielding as many Black Orcs as you can put on the table. Then you can field a mob army with lots of goblins. And then there's the balanced Orc army that's quite comparable to an Empire army (just without the shootin'. But if you want to shoot, play 40k, 'cause shooting can be hella broken in fantasy. :wink: ) 

And if nothing else... I's a greenskin player, and we's da 'ardest!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Very nice, it's a hard toss up between Orcs and Empire. You both make valid points.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I's got a couple 'er more points ter make.

Green's easy to paint, see? Da 'oomies even made a Foundation Paint triad-- yous just gots to do a basecoat of Orkhide Shade, a layer of Knarloc Green, an' a highlight of Gretchin Green, an' da boyz'll be ready fer a fight. Err... well, more ready than they was before.

You gets to yell WAAAGH! at da pink-skinned 'oomie across the table from yer, an' da boyz on da table actually responds and gets stuck in.

When you's green, you gets to uses bad grammars in yer posts about 'em. :lol:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Go with Empire - I have about a 1500 point army of them (which needs a bit of tidying up) and they are great fun. Plus with the new mini's they look brilliant. Heaps of variation in the list and lots of opportunity to theme your army so that no two games are going to be same.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

:mrgreen: 
Orcs.

Orcs orcs orcs orcs orcs orcs.

N trolls.

N gobboes n squigs n snotlings n orcs n more gobboes in little pointy hoods... n fnatix n fings... n wolves n boars - I mean, gruntaz - n more sqigs... n _giants_ (oooooh!).

Oh, oomies has got giants too? Right... orcs n trolls n gobboes n more gobboes (wif de hats) n fnatix n squigs n speer-chukaz n chari... shara... cart-fings n wolves n gruntaz and snotlings... and Noblarz! n rock-lobbaz n doomdiverz n all sorts of lovely fings!

I may be biased (THE CLUE'S IN THE NAME!) but I'm deffo with Son of Horus on this one. I mean, come on, do you really want to be spending the rest of your life painting flouncy shirts?

Go Green - for the future of the planet, or something!

:cyclops:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

If I even joke about buying any more goblins, my wife'll kill me. Just saying.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

I reckon the best thing to do is start buying her Christmas presents off ebay right now; by Cristmas she won't remember how many packages you bought, and you can get maybe 3 boxes extra - that's about, what, another 100 gobboes? and every time she says "are those more goblins?" you say, "no dear, they're some of the old ones, I just thought they could do with a repaint." Always works.

She's reading this now, isn't she?

Ah well, you're stuffed mate. Still, look on the bright side, you'd be dying for the sake of greenskins everywhere.

Not very bright for you, I'll admit, but from where I'm sitting, I can see advantages (not being dead is one of them)  

:cyclops:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

granted, where you're sitting is not where he's sitting.  

Shit, now I don't know which one I want. Orcs are easy to paint. (I should know, my bro plays Orks; they're so easy) but Empire is so cool in other ways.

Maybe flipping a coin is the fairest way?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Empire and hordes speciffically Khorne Empire their coll human versus deamon thing and hordes because they get so many attacorcs don't really appealt o me because of animosity and poor armour and initiative (SP)


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Maybe... get both? Then you can fight against yourself.

Or, talk to your bro, and see which he'd rather go for (you know he wants to) and then get the other? And for a change, you can paint and play with each other's armies once in a while?

Or just go for orcs.

:cyclops:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Or ask what's more fun to yell when you're hammered... WAAAAGH!!! or My, what a lovely pouf hat you have, mr. Empire State Trooper. :lol:


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> Or ask what's more fun to yell when you're hammered... WAAAAGH!!! or My, what a lovely pouf hat you have, mr. Empire State Trooper. :lol:


Oh, that's cold.

"For the Emperor!"
or
"For Sigmar"
or
"Eat Hot Lead Sucka!"


----------



## Packing Steel (Jun 5, 2007)

Foul orc scum, nothing the XII army of Hochland cant deal with chaps. 

empire are quality, but they take some practise to start using properly, individually humans will get bummed by just about anything harder than a goblin, if you want rock hard characters who can cleave their way through rank after rank of enemy, go orcs, if you want ranks of disciplined soldiers who'll...... who'll.... well win, if you start working otu how to stop the fannies running away, then go empire. I just got back in to fantasy a while back and got caned every time i played, now ive massacred people four times in a row and managed to draw with the clubs undefeated best player (by one victory point, but hey, a draws a draw)

really its down to personality between the two, 

you want ferocious barbarian warriors? or stern disciplined uniformed soldiers?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

agree empire are a great army, when you get the hang of them. They can shoot, they can have great warmachines, they have tough cavalry, they can field lots of ranks, the detachment rules are awesome, they can compete in the magic phase.....but its using it all together that really takes the skill.


----------



## Too_hot_to_handle (Jan 4, 2007)

If it wasn't for animosity orcs would rock, as it is they aren't really a serious army. I say go for empire


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

im wiv da ard boyz. go wif da orcs, dey da best. dey srsly pwn da pinkies. 'n cnsidah wut SoH seyz 'bout da WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH!!!
its da best . Gork'n'Mork ub3r. Sigmar wi' burn in da hell wif all da utha softiez!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

I just bought a set of goblins from the battle for skull pass set on ebay, and my friend gave me some orcs, so I guess it's da boyz for me.

Thanks for all who replied.


----------



## ACoz (Oct 23, 2007)

I voted Orcs, mainly as it's what I used to play, and they're Hellaciously fun.

It was put to me, back when I started, that Orcs are a gambler's army.

You'll win big, or lose big.

Your own army will sometimes fight you and not do what you want them to, not always a bad thing.

And, well, painting a horde of dirty, sloppy orcs isn't all too difficult, either.


----------

